# How tall for warmblood mare?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Eolith I just got advised the other day to get nothing less than 7.5 feet tall just so there is not chance of the horse hitting their head.

I think 7 foot would be fine, but if possible aim for 7.5.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

7.5 if you can find one.....but I know those are hard to come by. We had a heck of a time finding a tall trailer when we were searching as everything was 6-6.5 - the few 7 footers that we could find were either not an option quality wise or out of our price range. We finally stumbled into the trailer we have via another family from DD's 4-H club.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My warmblood mare is 16.3hh. When I picked her up I used our old 7 ft high straight load bp, she did fine in it. I put a head bumper on her just in case but it wasn't needed. Have since bought a new trailer that is a 7.5 slant, the height is great but it is a bit cozy on width.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

What kind of loader/trailer'er is she?

If she loads easily, and trailers quietly, for a 16.1 WM 7 foot would be fine.

But is shes a problem loader or an "active" passenger, DEF get the 7 and a half foot tall. The extra trailer cost is cheaper than the vet call for a bad head toss right on the poll in a short trailer.



Eolith said:


> Hey, I'm currently looking into getting a used trailer. I'm not entirely sure what I should look for in terms of the trailer's height. Our mare is 16.1 hh and about 1200 lbs. Is a 7' trailer adequate, because that seems to be the majority?


----------

